# August Online Cubing Comp (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Skewb, etc.)



## Corner Swap (May 17, 2022)

I am a speedcuber who averages about 40 seconds and I will have this competition up in August. First round starts on August 1, and ends August 11, when the second round will start, ending August 22, when the finals will start, ending on August 31. DM me the times, no prizes, free entering, etc etc.
EVENTS:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, OH 2x2, OH 3x3, OH 4x4, Mirror Blocks, Skewb, Pyraminx, Kilominx, Megaminx, and the Redi Cube.
Top 10 from first round make second round, top 5 make finals, and the winner of 3x3 wins the August comp.


Spreadsheet: https://1drv.ms/x/s!AmIpwZGVYkuS8h4IUfqmzIq0hwfw?e=EWAM7c

(how to dm me: hover over my pfp and click the button "start conversation")


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 17, 2022)

Sign me up for 2-4, OH, Mirror, Skewb, Pyra, Megaminx please


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

I could do more events but I will focus on doing well in my main events.

I will do: 
2x2
3x3
5x5
3OH
Pyra
Skewb

Also, can you do a specific "event" for overall best performance? (Like, (Sum of Ranks)/(Number of Events))


----------



## ShortStuff (May 17, 2022)

I'll do 2x2 - 5x5, 2x2 - 4x4 OH, Skewb, Pyra, Kilo, and mega


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 18, 2022)

can i do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH 2x2, OH 3x3, Mirror Blocks, Skewb, Pyraminx, Megaminx


----------



## Corner Swap (May 18, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Sign me up for 2-4, OH, Mirror, Skewb, Pyra, Megaminx please


Which OH?


----------



## Corner Swap (May 18, 2022)

I entered everyone.


baseballjello67 said:


> I could do more events but I will focus on doing well in my main events.
> 
> I will do:
> 2x2
> ...


I could do that, but add score+events?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 18, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I entered everyone.
> 
> I could do that, but add score+events?


thanks


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 18, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I entered everyone.
> 
> I could do that, but add score+events?


 let's say I only did 2x2 and 3x3.

2x2: 19th place
3x3: 15th place

19+15=34
34/2 (amount of events) = 17

Score: 17
Lowest score wins!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 18, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> Which OH?


Sorry 3x3 OH


----------



## Timona (May 18, 2022)

Sign me up for 2345, 234OH and Skewb


----------



## Corner Swap (May 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Sorry 3x3 OH


It's okay, entered that.


Timona said:


> Sign me up for 2345, 234OH and Skewb


Entered!


----------



## Corner Swap (May 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> let's say I only did 2x2 and 3x3.
> 
> 2x2: 19th place
> 3x3: 15th place
> ...


Also, I like the idea and I think they'd give the same results, but adding is easier to see and subtracting is easier to compute, so should subtracting for the info collecting and display addition?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 19, 2022)

I'll just do 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, please. Thanks.


----------



## Aalbino (May 20, 2022)

I want to join 3x3 and mirror cube


----------



## Corner Swap (May 21, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to join 3x3 and mirror cube





Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll just do 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, please. Thanks.


Entered!


----------



## gruuby (May 21, 2022)

sign me up for everything except 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10


----------



## Corner Swap (May 21, 2022)

Nuuk cuber said:


> sign me up for everything except 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10


Entered!


----------



## bulkocuber (May 21, 2022)

I'd like to compete in 2-5, mega, 3OH


----------



## Corner Swap (May 21, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I'd like to compete in 2-5, mega, 3OH


Entered!


----------



## GTCubes (May 23, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I am a speedcuber who averages about 40 seconds and I will have this competition up in August. First round starts on August 1, and ends August 11, when the second round will start, ending August 22, when the finals will start, ending on August 31. Post your times in the forum, no prizes, free entering.
> EVENTS:
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, OH 2x2, OH 3x3, OH 4x4, Mirror Blocks, Skewb, Pyraminx, Kilominx, Megaminx, and the Redi Cube.
> 
> ...


I would like to compete in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH 3x3, Skewb, and Pyraminx.


----------



## Corner Swap (May 26, 2022)

TheSlowCuber said:


> I would like to compete in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH 3x3, Skewb, and Pyraminx.


Entered!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

I want to do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 oh, skewb


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 14, 2022)

I would like to compete, 2d2,3x3,4x4, 5x5, skewb, prya, sq1 if there is and oh 2x2


----------



## Corner Swap (Jun 28, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I want to do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 oh, skewb





SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> I would like to compete, 2d2,3x3,4x4, 5x5, skewb, prya, sq1 if there is and oh 2x2


Entered!


SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> I would like to compete, 2d2,3x3,4x4, 5x5, skewb, prya, sq1 if there is and oh 2x2


Sorry, but squan is not on this comp. Would you like it to in December?
Edit: I'm adding it.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 28, 2022)

Could you actually remove all my events except 2-4 and mirror blocks please?


----------



## Timona (Jun 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Sign me up for 2345, 234OH and Skewb


Pls could you add Megaminx to this list, thanks


----------



## Corner Swap (Jun 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Pls could you add Megaminx to this list, thanks


Added!


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Could you actually remove all my events except 2-4 and mirror blocks please?


I removed them a few days ago.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jul 1, 2022)

I will do 2, 3, 4, 2OH, 3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx and Megaminx. Thanks.


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 2, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> I will do 2, 3, 4, 2OH, 3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx and Megaminx. Thanks.


Entered!


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Jul 2, 2022)

sign me up for everything except 8x8-10x10 and redi cube.


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 5, 2022)

Could someone sign me up for 2-7, 2 OH, Skewb, and Pyraminx? Thanks


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I am a speedcuber who averages about 40 seconds and I will have this competition up in August. First round starts on August 1, and ends August 11, when the second round will start, ending August 22, when the finals will start, ending on August 31. DM me the times, no prizes, free entering, bla bla bla.
> EVENTS:
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, OH 2x2, OH 3x3, OH 4x4, Mirror Blocks, Skewb, Pyraminx, Kilominx, Megaminx, and the Redi Cube.
> Top ten from first round make second round, top five make finals, and the winner of 3x3 wins the August comp.
> ...


alright can I also join 4x4 OH


----------



## DUDECUBER (Jul 5, 2022)

Could I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb, and pyraminx?


----------



## JohnSax (Jul 5, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I am a speedcuber who averages about 40 seconds and I will have this competition up in August. First round starts on August 1, and ends August 11, when the second round will start, ending August 22, when the finals will start, ending on August 31. DM me the times, no prizes, free entering, bla bla bla.
> EVENTS:
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, OH 2x2, OH 3x3, OH 4x4, Mirror Blocks, Skewb, Pyraminx, Kilominx, Megaminx, and the Redi Cube.
> Top ten from first round make second round, top five make finals, and the winner of 3x3 wins the August comp.
> ...


I will do 3x3, 3OH, 2x2 and 4x4


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Did I register? I don't remember.


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 7, 2022)

JohnSax said:


> I will do 3x3, 3OH, 2x2 and 4x4





NONOGamer12 said:


> alright can I also join 4x4 OH





DUDECUBER said:


> Could I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb, and pyraminx?





CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> Could someone sign me up for 2-7, 2 OH, Skewb, and Pyraminx? Thanks





Isaiah The Scott said:


> sign me up for everything except 8x8-10x10 and redi cube.


All entered!


baseballjello67 said:


> Did I register? I don't remember.


No, you didn't. What events?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 7, 2022)

2x2 and 3x3


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 2x2 and 3x3


Oh wait you entered. But would you like to remove your other events?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 9, 2022)

I would like to compete. Please add me for these events:

3x3, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, OH 3x3, Kilominx, and Megaminx.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 9, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> Oh wait you entered. But would you like to remove your other events?


yes


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 9, 2022)

could someone please remove 2x2 OH and 6x6 for me? thanks


----------



## Xatu (Jul 10, 2022)

I will do 2x2, 6x6, 8x8, mirror cube, square 1,and kilominx. No 3x3 please.


----------



## Xatu (Jul 10, 2022)

What format?


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Jul 10, 2022)

Want to do 2345, pyraminx and skewb, thanks.(How do we compete the first round? Will has a link or something? August 1 and other dates for which timezone?)


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jul 13, 2022)

I'll do everything except 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 13, 2022)

ill do 3x3 only thanks btw is it online ?

edit: i cant read


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 13, 2022)

Jason Tzeng said:


> Want to do 2345, pyraminx and skewb, thanks.(How do we compete the first round? Will has a link or something? August 1 and other dates for which timezone?)


true what time zone?


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 14, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> true what time zone?


ET (EST)


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 14, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> I would like to compete. Please add me for these events:
> 
> 3x3, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, OH 3x3, Kilominx, and Megaminx.





CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> could someone please remove 2x2 OH and 6x6 for me? thanks





Xatu said:


> I will do 2x2, 6x6, 8x8, mirror cube, square 1,and kilominx. No 3x3 please.





Jason Tzeng said:


> Want to do 2345, pyraminx and skewb, thanks.(How do we compete the first round? Will has a link or something? August 1 and other dates for which timezone?)





CornerTwisted said:


> I'll do everything except 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10


All entered!


baseballjello67 said:


> yes


Removed the events.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jul 15, 2022)

Can you update the spreadsheet of people competing and their events soon?


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 18, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> Can you update the spreadsheet of people competing and their events soon?


I did, but I guess it didn't save.

Edit: I posted the updated version as a replacement.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jul 19, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I did, but I guess it didn't save.
> 
> Edit: I posted the updated version as a replacement.


I still am not on there even though it is updated


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 19, 2022)

I will do the events below
- 2x2
- 3x3
- skewb


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 19, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> I will do the events below
> - 2x2
> - 3x3
> - skewb


i'm already doing 3x3... but can you enter me in those because i can do them now, thanks


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 19, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> I will do the events below
> - 2x2
> - 3x3
> - skewb





Twisted Cubing said:


> I still am not on there even though it is updated


Both done!


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 20, 2022)

what time will round one start?


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 28, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> what time will round one start?


12:00 AM EST Aug. 1, 2022


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 28, 2022)

I cant do the comp that would be midnight for me


----------



## turtwig (Jul 28, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> I cant do the comp that would be midnight for me


I don't think you have to do it when it starts. From what I understand, you can submit times anytime between August 1 and August 11 for the first round.

Edit: btw can I participate? I can do 2x2 to 7x7, 2x2 to 4x4 OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1. I don't have my cube with me right now but I should be able to solve on the 11th. There's a chance I won't be able to compete in some/all of the events, I hope that's not a problem.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jul 28, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> I will do 2, 3, 4, 2OH, 3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx and Megaminx. Thanks.


Can I do square 1 as well, thanks


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 28, 2022)

Could you sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 8x8, all the OH events, and Skewb? Thanks.


----------



## DUDECUBER (Jul 28, 2022)

Could I do square-1 too?


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 30, 2022)

turtwig said:


> I don't think you have to do it when it starts. From what I understand, you can submit times anytime between August 1 and August 11 for the first round.
> 
> Edit: btw can I participate? I can do 2x2 to 7x7, 2x2 to 4x4 OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1. I don't have my cube with me right now but I should be able to solve on the 11th. There's a chance I won't be able to compete in some/all of the events, I hope that's not a problem.





Twisted Cubing said:


> Can I do square 1 as well, thanks





Hyperion said:


> Could you sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 8x8, all the OH events, and Skewb? Thanks.





DUDECUBER said:


> Could I do square-1 too?


All entered!


----------



## Xatu (Jul 30, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> All entered!
> 
> Removed the events.


what time format do we use???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 30, 2022)

How will we receive the scrambles?


----------



## Timona (Jul 30, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> How will we receive the scrambles?


You gotta chill man, it ain't even August yet bruh


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 31, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> How will we receive the scrambles?


I'll post them in this forum.


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 31, 2022)

Xatu said:


> what time format do we use???????????????????????????????????


Ex.: 01:45.99


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Jul 31, 2022)

Could I just pick my best ao5 from the 1st to 11th? I would like to enter for 4x4, pyraminx, and megaminx. I'm extremely bad though so I won't get past the first round on anything 

I lost my 3x3 but if I'm allowed to just solve my 4x4 as a 3x3, enter me for that too.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 31, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> Ex.: 01:45.99


I think he means if it will be mean of 3, average of 5, etc.


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 31, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Could I just pick my best ao5 from the 1st to 11th? I would like to enter for 4x4, pyraminx, and megaminx. I'm extremely bad though so I won't get past the first round on anything
> 
> I lost my 3x3 but if I'm allowed to just solve my 4x4 as a 3x3, enter me for that too.


First of all, I'm also solving my 4x4 as a 3x3, second of all, You're entered.


turtwig said:


> I think he means if it will be mean of 3, average of 5, etc.


Ao5
Registration closed.


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

In my opinion, 6x6 - 10x10 should be mo3 not ao5.


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> In my opinion, 6x6 - 10x10 should be mo3 not ao5.


6x6 and 7x7 are. I'm removing 8x8 - 10x10 due to their lack of popularity. Same goes for redi cube.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 31, 2022)

Are there still going to be 3 rounds for events that don't have more than 10/more than 5 people?


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Jul 31, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> First of all, I'm also solving my 4x4 as a 3x3, second of all, You're entered.
> 
> Ao5
> Registration closed.


So can I start timing my solves now and the fastest single and ao5 I get in the next ten days for each event can be DMed to you?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 1, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> 6x6 and 7x7 are. I'm removing 8x8 - 10x10 due to their lack of popularity. Same goes for redi cube.


I'll do 10x10! I just got one and I love solving it!


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 1, 2022)

Are there going to be set scrambles for the comp? Also it is August now


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 2, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> Are there going to be set scrambles for the comp? Also it is August now


Yes I know, scrambles tonight


Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll do 10x10! I just got one and I love solving it!


Each event needs at least 5 competitors.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 2, 2022)

i will do 3x3 2x2 pyraminx skewb 3x3oh and 5x5 please


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 2, 2022)

can u sign me up for 3x3 2x2 oh 5x5 pyraminx and skewb pls


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 2, 2022)

SCRAMBLES
2x2.
1. R2 F U F R' U F' R F2
2. F R' F' U F' R2 U F2 U'
3. U' R F' U2 R F U F2 R'
4. U' F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 F2
5. F U2 R' F' U F R2 U2 R'
3x3.
1. R' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 F2 D2 B U' L U' L U2 F R'
2. B2 U2 F B U' R' F U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 F'
3. D B2 R F' U F2 U' B' R' U2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 B L2 U2 F R2 L2
4. R' D2 L2 F U' B' L U' F U2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U L2
5. L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 L' F D2 L R' U2 L2
4x4.
1. L2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 B' F L2 B' L U2 R D' R F2 U F' R' Fw2 Rw2 L' U' Fw2 D R' Fw2 Rw2 D F2 Uw2 U' Fw Rw2 Fw F' D' Fw2 Rw' R' Uw' U' Rw B'
2. F2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R' U2 F' D2 R D2 B' U L2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 L Fw2 L' F' R2 Uw' D R D L2 Fw R Uw2 B2 U2
3. R U' B' L' U' R2 U R2 B' U F2 R2 D F2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 D Fw2 Uw2 D R2 L2 U Rw2 D2 Rw2 B2 L' B' D Fw' U L Uw2 L2 Rw F' Uw' Rw L' Fw'
4. F U D2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R U2 L U B U R D2 B Rw2 F R2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 B R2 U' L2 B Uw2 Rw2 R' B Rw L Uw Rw' U' Fw2 F2 L D' R'
5. L U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U L' R2 F D' R' D Rw2 U B D' Rw2 L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U' B D2 Rw U D L' D' Fw' Rw' F Rw' Uw' Fw2 L' Uw2
5x5.
1. L2 D' U' B Rw' Lw' Dw' L' Uw Lw2 Dw Uw' U F' Rw2 U2 R2 Lw U R' Bw Fw U' Fw' B' Dw' Rw' Bw2 D L' D Dw Lw2 Bw' R D' Fw2 L D' Dw Uw2 U2 L' Dw L2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 L Bw2 R' Bw Lw2 Uw2 F' B Dw Uw R Lw'
2. Bw D2 Dw B Lw2 Fw Uw Dw2 L U' R2 Rw' Lw2 D2 F2 Uw2 B' U B2 Dw Fw' U B' Bw' D R Fw U' Dw2 Uw Rw' U F Rw' Uw' D' Lw Dw2 R2 Fw Uw' D' Dw Lw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 F2 R2 B R L' Fw' L' Lw Fw2 F' U B2 Bw'
3. F L' Dw' Lw2 Rw Bw Lw R' L2 B Uw2 B F2 L Dw B' L Dw D' Fw Uw' Dw2 Rw L' R' Bw' Fw Rw D Rw2 Fw' Bw F' R' U' Lw2 L' D' F' Dw Bw' D U' B U' F Uw L D' Uw' R2 D2 R2 B' F' R Fw F B D'
4. L2 Dw' Rw2 Uw F D2 Rw' U' Rw U Bw' R Dw' L F2 R Uw2 F2 D U R' Dw2 F2 B D2 Bw2 Dw2 L Rw' Dw D B F' D B2 L U' R' Uw D R Fw' L Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 B' L U' Dw' L' D' Lw B' Bw R2 Lw Rw2 F2 Dw2
5. R D2 Lw' Bw' U2 Fw' L U B Fw2 Lw D' Uw' R' U D2 F2 Rw B Bw2 U2 D Rw' R2 Bw2 L' B F2 D2 Lw2 D' Uw Rw D' Uw' Dw B2 D' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B' Uw D' B Rw' Fw' D Fw' R F2 Uw' Dw' Lw' D' Fw2 D Uw L
6x6.
1. D2 F' 3Uw 3Fw2 B2 U' F B' D' U2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Fw Lw' U' Rw' 3Rw' Uw2 R' Bw Uw' Rw' U R2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw B U2 3Fw Uw R2 3Rw2 B' Lw2 Dw' Uw' Lw2 3Fw R2 Bw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Rw' Dw' L B F L2 Fw' Rw2 3Fw' R2 Dw2 U Bw2 B' Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw L Uw 3Uw' U' F2 Uw2 3Uw' Fw Dw2 L 3Rw' Dw2 Lw Dw' Rw L2 Lw2
2. L Lw Fw' Lw U' L' Dw2 B2 3Rw Lw' L2 Rw' Fw Lw B' R2 Lw' D B2 Bw' R' B' R U R F U2 L D L2 F2 U2 3Rw' L2 Bw' U Uw' 3Rw L' Rw2 U2 Bw2 3Uw2 U2 Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 F Dw2 B2 3Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 F' R F2 R2 Dw' Fw R' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw F' 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw F' B Lw2 3Fw L2 F' 3Rw L2 F
3. L2 Rw2 Lw Bw Lw 3Fw2 B' Fw' 3Rw Dw' L R2 Uw' F L' R2 Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Rw' R Lw 3Fw R' Dw2 3Rw R2 3Fw2 3Uw D2 3Fw D Uw 3Fw R Dw2 R2 Fw D F2 Uw' Rw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw' L U2 D2 R Fw' 3Rw2 F Uw2 D2 Rw U 3Fw' R2 U' Lw2 3Rw Uw U' F' U' Bw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Lw' Bw2 3Uw2 B Dw Rw' Bw B F2 Uw 3Rw
4. Rw Lw 3Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 R2 3Uw Bw' L 3Fw' Fw 3Rw2 U' 3Fw' L2 R' 3Rw Fw' Dw2 3Rw Rw' 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw Bw Dw2 U2 B 3Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw L2 F' B Uw2 D' 3Uw' Fw F2 Bw2 B D Lw' U2 Fw' Dw B D' Bw Uw' Fw2 Bw Uw2 U D Bw2 Rw2 D' Fw' R2 3Rw' Uw2 Dw' F Lw' Bw Lw 3Rw Uw2 D B Bw Lw2 L Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2
5. L' Rw' F L2 D' Dw2 3Uw2 R2 Uw' Bw 3Fw' Dw' Fw' L2 Uw Rw L 3Uw U2 L2 F' Fw2 Lw2 3Rw 3Uw2 B2 L Rw' Lw 3Rw 3Fw2 F Bw2 Lw Bw Rw' D' Fw Lw2 Rw U' B2 L Rw R Uw 3Rw2 R2 B R Fw B Dw' L' Dw B2 L' Rw' R' Uw' Lw' R' Bw2 B Uw' 3Uw Lw F 3Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw Bw2 Uw' 3Fw Bw Rw' B2 D' Fw
7x7.
1. D 3Uw2 R' 3Uw B' D' U' Lw D2 Dw 3Rw2 D U' 3Fw2 Dw' B' Bw L' 3Fw Fw' D2 3Uw2 Fw Rw' U Dw Fw2 R' F 3Lw2 Fw' L' Bw2 U' Rw2 3Uw' 3Bw U Bw2 Uw' Bw2 B2 D' Dw' F R' Lw D U R Fw' U' 3Dw' Dw' B2 Dw Uw2 D' Fw' B Dw' R' 3Lw L Dw' Rw F R2 Dw 3Rw2 Uw2 D2 L2 3Lw2 3Rw Rw' U' R2 3Dw 3Lw F 3Uw Lw' B' L D 3Lw2 Rw' Uw' B' Uw' 3Rw' R' Uw' Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 U Fw2 3Dw
2. 3Rw 3Dw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Dw' Fw 3Bw 3Rw' B' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Dw B' Rw2 R U 3Lw' U' 3Fw2 Uw' Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw' L' 3Uw Rw' R2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Bw' B2 Rw2 B Fw' D' 3Dw' 3Fw2 B2 Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' L' R' 3Rw' Fw2 3Bw2 3Fw' Bw2 Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Dw2 B 3Rw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Bw L B' 3Fw2 3Rw' U Bw' 3Fw' D' B2 Fw2 3Dw Uw R' F U B' R' U' Lw2 Uw' D B2 Dw D L' Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw' F' B2 D2 Dw L Lw 3Lw 3Dw' Uw' U Fw
3. F2 3Dw' L Bw2 Dw2 R' 3Bw D F' Fw2 L' Fw2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw Uw' L2 D' U 3Uw' Rw 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw Fw' Dw U2 3Dw L2 Uw' 3Bw2 Uw' B2 3Dw' L' D' 3Fw2 Rw D Rw2 Fw' 3Lw Fw 3Fw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 D Rw' 3Dw Lw' 3Dw' R D2 R Uw' L2 3Uw' Bw R Bw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Bw 3Uw U' 3Bw L2 Uw L2 R2 Uw 3Dw Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 F' 3Uw2 B2 U2 D 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 U' B' F2 Uw2 B' Uw2 3Lw2 F2 D Rw2 Lw U' 3Rw Dw F'
4. Dw2 Rw Lw 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Bw' Dw' R' Lw' 3Dw Lw' Bw' U' F' D2 3Fw' U2 Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 F 3Uw' B2 Bw2 F2 U2 R 3Dw Fw' B' 3Fw Rw2 Bw' U F D2 3Fw B2 Fw2 D' L 3Bw L' Dw' 3Bw2 Bw' 3Rw 3Bw2 Lw' Uw 3Uw Rw2 3Bw Rw' R' Dw' 3Rw2 B' Uw' Dw R2 B' L 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw B Rw2 Uw' 3Lw2 Dw2 Fw 3Bw' Rw' Bw2 Uw' 3Bw Dw2 R2 Fw2 L2 3Lw2 Dw2 D R2 3Lw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Lw 3Bw' D U' Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' L 3Bw' Dw2 3Fw Rw
5. 3Dw2 R' D' L D2 Fw2 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 R' 3Dw 3Rw2 Dw2 D2 L2 R' F2 L B' 3Dw 3Bw 3Rw2 3Fw L2 Dw L2 3Lw2 3Fw Dw' Lw' R L 3Bw L' Uw2 Lw Uw B' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Bw' F Dw Rw 3Rw 3Bw F' L' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw Bw' U R U2 Dw2 3Bw2 Bw' Dw R2 F U' Fw2 Rw2 Bw Uw' Rw2 R' Bw U' Dw' D' Fw2 U D2 Lw' Uw2 R2 3Dw Uw' Bw2 R' Fw 3Bw' Lw' R 3Lw2 U 3Lw Uw 3Lw2 3Uw U' 3Bw' L' 3Lw Rw2 D' 3Bw 3Uw2



WHACKITROX said:


> can u sign me up for 3x3 2x2 oh 5x5 pyraminx and skewb pls


Registration already closed.
2x2 OH.
1. R' U F' U2 R' F' U' F U'
2. R F R' U R' F2 R U2 F
3. U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F U' R'
4. R2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2
5. R2 U R' U' R2 U' R F U2 F'
3x3 OH.
1. L' D B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R' U' B' D' L' D2 R B L'
2. F U' L2 U' F U2 D2 L' U' R2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2
3. R2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D B L D' L2 F2 U2 L'
4. F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B L U' R' F2 D F' D F
5. D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' U2 B' R D2 B D L' B' R D2
4x4 OH.
1. B' R2 L B R' F' R D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 B2 Rw2 F2 D Rw2 B2 Uw2 U B' U2 B' Uw2 F U' Rw' B' D2 U2 Fw2 R Fw L2 Fw Rw' U B L'
2. U2 R D R' F2 U' B' R F L' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 Uw2 B' Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 B L' Uw R' B2 D2 R F' R2 Fw U' D2 Rw' Uw U' D'
3. R' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L F2 L R' B' U R2 F2 U' B' L2 R2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' D' B2 D2 Fw2 Rw' U' F2 U' F' L Uw' B Rw Fw Uw' U' D Rw'
4. U2 R' B U2 L' D F R2 F R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 U' Fw2 F' R2 L2 D B2 Rw' F2 D' Fw2 U' L Uw L' Fw' B' Rw' F2 U L2
5. F L2 D2 R2 F R' D F2 D2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B D L' Uw2 R' B' Uw2 F2 D2 Rw2 B' R2 L' D2 R' Uw' R2 Fw2 B D' Fw' Uw Rw Fw U Rw'
Mirror.
1. D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L U F' D2 B2 D L' B R D2
2. U' D B' U' F R B' L2 F D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L B2 R
3. F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B D2 F' D' R2 U2 R' B U2
4. L B' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R F' L2 D B' L
5. F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B' R' U L2 U' L2 R
Skewb.
1. R U' B R' L' U R U
2. L B' L B' U L B' L B'
3. B' L B' U' R B' L' U L
4. R' U B' L' R' U B R' B
5. U B R L' U' B U' L R'
Pyraminx.
1. U L B U B' L' R U R l b' u
2. B L' B' R' L' R' L U l' u'
3. R' U L U L U' R B r' b' u'
4. B U B U B U B L' l r'
5. L' B' L U' R' U B' R r'
Kilominx.

BL2 L' R' flip BL2' L2 F2 flip L' U' BR BL' U2 L R2' BL2 L' BR2' BL' flip L2' BL2' L2 BR2 U2' F R2 L BL2' flip BR2' U2 BL2' BR2' L2' R U L2' BR

BL2' L flip BL2' L2 flip BL2' F L2' F2 L2 BR2 U2 L' BL U2 F' flip L2' BL U2' L2 BL U2' R' U BR' flip U2 L2 U2' BR2' L R2 BL2 L' BR

BL2' R2' U2 flip BR2' F2 U2' flip F' L2' BR2' F2 R2' BR2 F2' U2' BL2 R2' flip BL' U2' F L2' BR2 BL2 U2' R2 L2' flip R U2 BL' F' BR2' R2 F U2' L'

L2 BL' BR2' U' flip BR2 U2 flip L2 BL2' R' L2 U' BL2' F2 L BL2 flip L2' BR2' BL2' F2 L2' F2' L2 BR2' R' flip U2' BR2 L U' BL2' L BL' R2 U2'
BL2 BR2' R flip BL2 BR2' L2 flip R' F2 BR2 L BL L F2' R2' BR2' flip U2 F2' L2' BL2' R2' BR2 U2 BR2 BL flip L2 R2 BR' R2 L2' BR BL' L2 R' (cstimer doesn't have kilominx, so I don't know if this is correct.)
Megaminx.
1. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n (~ and \n do nothing)
Square-1.
1. (-2,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)
2. (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-4)`/` (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0)/
3. (1,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-4)`/` (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,-2)
4. (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-5)`/` (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)
5. (4,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-4)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 2, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Could I just pick my best ao5 from the 1st to 11th? I would like to enter for 4x4, pyraminx, and megaminx. I'm extremely bad though so I won't get past the first round on anything
> 
> I lost my 3x3 but if I'm allowed to just solve my 4x4 as a 3x3, enter me for that too.


Third of all, you can pick your best Ao5 out of ~ for the above scrambles.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 2, 2022)

ima just compete for fun then and not post my times


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 2, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> ima just compete for fun then and not post my times


ok


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 2, 2022)

The Skewb scrambles should only contain URL and B moves, there are also no double turns whith Skewb.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 2, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> Mirror.
> 1. D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L U F' D2 B2 D L' B R D2
> 2. U' D B' U' F R B' L2 F D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L B2 R
> 3. F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B D2 F' D' R2 U2 R' B U2
> ...





Hyperion said:


> The Skewb scrambles should only contain URL and B moves, there are also no double turns whith Skewb.


It looks like he accidently used the Mirror Blocks scrambles twice.


Corner Swap said:


> 3x3 OH.
> 1. L' D B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R' U' B' D' L' D2 R B L'
> 2. F U' L2 U' F U2 D2 L' U' R2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2
> 3. R2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D B L D' L2 F2 U2 L'
> ...


Same with the 4x4OH scrambles


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 2, 2022)

That would make sense.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 2, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> 6x6.
> 1. D2 F' 3Uw 3Fw2 B2 U' F B' D' U2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Fw Lw' U' Rw' 3Rw' Uw2 R' Bw Uw' Rw' U R2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw B U2 3Fw Uw R2 3Rw2 B' Lw2 Dw' Uw' Lw2 3Fw R2 Bw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Rw' Dw' L B F L2 Fw' Rw2 3Fw' R2 Dw2 U Bw2 B' Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw L Uw 3Uw' U' F2 Uw2 3Uw' Fw Dw2 L 3Rw' Dw2 Lw Dw' Rw L2 Lw2
> 2. L Lw Fw' Lw U' L' Dw2 B2 3Rw Lw' L2 Rw' Fw Lw B' R2 Lw' D B2 Bw' R' B' R U R F U2 L D L2 F2 U2 3Rw' L2 Bw' U Uw' 3Rw L' Rw2 U2 Bw2 3Uw2 U2 Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 F Dw2 B2 3Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 F' R F2 R2 Dw' Fw R' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw F' 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw F' B Lw2 3Fw L2 F' 3Rw L2 F
> 3. L2 Rw2 Lw Bw Lw 3Fw2 B' Fw' 3Rw Dw' L R2 Uw' F L' R2 Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Rw' R Lw 3Fw R' Dw2 3Rw R2 3Fw2 3Uw D2 3Fw D Uw 3Fw R Dw2 R2 Fw D F2 Uw' Rw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw' L U2 D2 R Fw' 3Rw2 F Uw2 D2 Rw U 3Fw' R2 U' Lw2 3Rw Uw U' F' U' Bw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Lw' Bw2 3Uw2 B Dw Rw' Bw B F2 Uw 3Rw
> ...


6x6 and 7x7 scrambles also are the same


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 2, 2022)

I beleive that 3x3 and 4x4 OH scrambles are the same too.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 2, 2022)

@Corner Swap Please fix scrambles


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 2, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> @Corner Swap Please fix scrambles


Sorry, copy paste issues.


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 2, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> Sorry, copy paste issues.


Fixed!


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 3, 2022)

turtwig said:


> Are there still going to be 3 rounds for events that don't have more than 10/more than 5 people?


There are goind to be 2 rounds for events with 10 or less competitors.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 5, 2022)

@Corner Swap Why is there 2 sets of s-1 scambles?


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 10, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> @Corner Swap Why is there 2 sets of s-1 scambles?


Sorry, couldn't tell, fixed


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 13, 2022)

Anyway, only 5 people entered their results.


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 13, 2022)

Surprise surprise, @turtwig literally won every single event. By the way, I'll be hosting a Winter competition from Jan. 1 to Apr. 1!


----------



## Corner Swap (Sep 11, 2022)

From January 1st to April 1st I will be hosting a Winter competition with all WCA events! Registration closes at Dec. 31, 12:00 AM, Each month is a round, free to enter, no prizes, no video required, DM me the results, and scrambles and winner announcement might be delayed. You must have all your cubes the day before the competition. As you might know, I was currently doing an August Comp, but only five people gave me results.

Spreadsheet: https://1drv.ms/x/s!ArP9CP-jkeyJhg1KCGK4XinVJ032?e=DX1UoZ


----------

